# This forum



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

lol. 

All jokes aside, women's basketball is a treasured sport.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: this forum*

This forum shows there´s still many people who don´t care yet about womans basketball ,we don´t see dunks and stuff like that in womans competition,the ´´showtime´´ ain´t the same of mens side,i love the WNBA for example because there´s a portuguese player on it Ticha Penicheiro ,but once i started to fallow the WNBA i created admiration to it.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Not the showtime but sometimes better basketball. The WNBA playoffs were chalk full of close games probably a higher percentage of games within 5 points than the NBA playoffs.


----------

